# What do your Goldens like to Carry?



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Whenever my guys get excited (when we get out of bed, when we're heading out of the house, when we're going for a car ride, when we're going for a walk..........any excuse will do.), they grab whatever is handy & carry it. I've had to make sure that shoes are put in the closet & make sure the closet is closed otherwise I'm searching for the other one in the pair. As well, clothes of any description, especially underwear/bras) are not safe if they're left on the floor. And then there is paper, toys, balls, rawhide, plastic shopping bags..... you name it and they carry it around. Although I try to get it before they head outside, I have found their stolen loot in the yard! The spring brings many a "& I wondered where that was!!!!!" 

What do your goldens like to carry?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia is obsessed with balls -- tennis balls, baseballs, rubber balls, balls of any kind. She'll grab a stuffed toy if she can't find a ball, but those are a distant second. One day she proudly brought me a large rock from the back yard, but I discourage that from fear of her damaging her teeth.


----------



## boomers mom (Sep 17, 2008)

Boomer likes to carry socks when they are lying around which is rare anymore, but mostyly its one of three things...his bone, a frisbee, or his stuffed crab from the little mermaid that he has had since he was little. that is the only stuffed animal he hasnt destroyed!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner brings me my socks every morning (from the night before)

When we come home or anyone comes to our house, Selka and Gunner both grab a toy and go on parade.

When Dad closes his laptop at night, they both grab their training dummies to go outside!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker LOVES socks and shoes! He always tries to get away with something in his mouth that he shouldn't have. He also has discovered that he loves to shred newspaper and gets it all over the floor!


----------



## nictastic (Aug 21, 2008)

Anything and everything...obviously the things she is not suppose to have are the best tho... :


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb mostly carries around his stuffed toys, but if he can get his teeth on socks, shoes, clothes or paper, he'll carry them around trying to get our attention. Once he knows that we've seen him, he'll start prancing around and tries to get us to chase him so he can play keep away. :doh:

When we're out on walks, he likes to carry a pine cone. I've started a collection on our fence of the ones he brings home.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska is obsessed by toys and needs to carry one,on every walks!.If She can't find a toy,will carry the umbrella,the neigbour's newspaper, sticks,leash,my cup of coffee,my bottle of water and even the poop bag if I allowed her!.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Our girls don't touch any of our things. they love their toys & sticks. Layla will grab anything close (toys, rocks, sticks, leaves...) and rumble/growl when she is very excited. it is so funny, she is deffinitly our clown!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

When Vito gets excited he grabs WHATEVER he can. Usually it means the clothes that you're wearing, lol. Then he'll run off, grab a toy or shoe, come back and wiggle and moan and groan. He tries to sit but his butt is moving so much it's hard for him.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky sticks to his toys..which he carries, lays on and snuggles with. When he wants attention he will pick up one of my kid's stuffed animals lay down with it and put his nose on it looking at me. So adorable.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Dear Trace has discovered that he can carry his dish around the house.
<<wishful thinking - hoping the dog-food-fairy will fill it for him...>>


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Neither Sam nor Ike would carry around toys or other items in the house. Outside though, they both would go find the biggest stick or tree limb and prance around the yard with it before settling down to gnaw on it.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

We have a door check... it's sort of like working for the TSA. Sometimes this will create a traffic jam at the door but eventually I get my way.

OUTBOUND... socks, toys, rawhide etc. must be dropped at the door and may be reclaimed when they return. 

INCOMING... sticks, branches, rocks, and all dead critters must be left outside.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

As soon as we get home Camden grabs a "hello toy" (whatever is close) and parades around. Park does this when he's really excited... if we've been gone for awhile or when we have company over. We have a no taking your shoes off or laying your bags down right inside the door policy when friends or family come to visit, because things disappear. 

Our new foster Jake likes to not only carry stuff around... but he's a huge thief! I was in the shower the other night and had placed all my clothes on the counter in the bathroom. When I got out, EVERYTHING was missing! I had left the back door open and mysteriously found all my clothes strewn across the yard! Except of course for the undies... Mr. Jake (who I'm assuming was guilty) was parading around with those things all happy with himself.... little turd!!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> We have a door check... it's sort of like working for the TSA. Sometimes this will create a traffic jam at the door but eventually I get my way.
> 
> OUTBOUND... socks, toys, rawhide etc. must be dropped at the door and may be reclaimed when they return.
> 
> INCOMING... sticks, branches, rocks, and all dead critters must be left outside.


 
Ha Ha... this cracks me up! 

We usually do mouth checks too. Especially after we had the baby bunny carried in by Cam. I didn't look that close initially and thought it was just a stuffed animal. Now I've been instructed that I actually have to examine what they have!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Balls is the favorite thing around here to carry. Jack used to carry my little bag of cigarettes we got from the drive thru..LOL


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Emma needs something in her mouth, anything. She carries rawhide, toys, socks, shoes, ANYTHING that matches her mouth. Watching her you'd think paper is the most delicious food ever . During our walks she was like a vacuum cleaner, and she even ate leaves. I now give her a wood stick she carries so proud, and now she has learned wood sticks are ok, and if I forget to give her one she gets it by herself. I don't take one of her toys with our walks, did that and it ended up very dirty and I had to confiscate it.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> We have a door check... it's sort of like working for the TSA. Sometimes this will create a traffic jam at the door but eventually I get my way.
> 
> OUTBOUND... socks, toys, rawhide etc. must be dropped at the door and may be reclaimed when they return.
> 
> INCOMING... sticks, branches, rocks, and all dead critters must be left outside.


ahhaha, I always check her mouth during walks, and when she turns her head and doesn't want to open her mouth right away I know she has grabbed something. 

Considering that there are stray cats and dogs over here and people throw them food, and some idiots tried to get rid of them by poisoning them I am very worried about her grabbing something.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus: Whatever he can get his paws on

Lily: Found toys from our walks, or whatever Fergus wants that she found unattended


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Bailey will carry around anything she can get into her mouth! The ease of getting the object in her mouth (and whether or not it's REALLY important to us) usually helps make her decision...


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

as soon as Einstein sees me he goes and grabs a toy well used too, Since getting Shelley Einstein doesn't bother bring me his toys. As soon as Einstein picks the toy up Shelley jumps all over him and pulls the toy out of his mouth. On our walks Einstein carrys sticks and begs me to throw them into the water for him to retrieve. Shelley will chew on sticks and run into the water on her own. At the moment Shelley has got a thing for big rocks thrown in the water.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

When Maggie wants to play its usually her squeaky tennis ball (she loves that thing) but when its time for bed she has a bunny bear that she does not sleep without, for Mya anything goes, lol...


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

my golden when we moved house made an absolute pest of himself running upand down stairs with a plastic bin lid which he had dug out of the bin if he could get under ours and the removals men feet he did but bless him he thought he was being helpful frustrating but funny lol particualy as when we had finished filling the van he suddenly realised that this blasted bin lid wasnt coming too he put his two front paws on the tailgate and put it on the lorry himself took me weeks to get rid of the flipping thing every time i binned it he fished it out again grrrrrrrrr


----------



## António Frazão (Aug 31, 2008)

Sam likes to carry balls, papers, rocks, sometimes wood that he picks in the yard!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

hgatesy said:


> As soon as we get home Camden grabs a "hello toy" (whatever is close) and parades around. Park does this when he's really excited... if we've been gone for awhile or when we have company over. We have a no taking your shoes off or laying your bags down right inside the door policy when friends or family come to visit, because things disappear.
> 
> Our new foster Jake likes to not only carry stuff around... but he's a huge thief! I was in the shower the other night and had placed all my clothes on the counter in the bathroom. When I got out, EVERYTHING was missing! I had left the back door open and mysteriously found all my clothes strewn across the yard! Except of course for the undies... Mr. Jake (who I'm assuming was guilty) was parading around with those things all happy with himself.... little turd!!


 Pictures.Pictures!!!!!Where is the pictires?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Roadkill??!??? We have a record crop of squirrels this year and unfortunately some are losing the game of running in front of the car. We have a ton of dried out flattened carcasses on the streets now. I counted 4 yesterday morning. Every once in a while Toby will get one in his mouth before I can stop him and it is impossible to get him to release it. One morning he picked one up in the dark and when we got to an area with feral cats a momma cat came racing up to us and literally snarled and grabbed it out of Toby's mouth! We were both freaked out by it! Toby was shaken, but okay! 

The other thing Toby carries is a tennis ball. He takes one to bed with him. He has an uncanny knack of finding abandoned tennis balls on the streets during our walks!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

My Layla carries just about anything. Bones, toys, sticks, balls (the normal stuff). She LOVES socks and shoes :doh:. Layla also LOVES carrying papers. Layla brings in the paper almost every morning though the Sunday paper can sometimes be a challenge . Layla brings me her food dish, finds her leash, and carries anything I ask her to when my hands are full when we go to class or shows. She is such a hoot and show off her ribbons and rosettes by carrying them to her crate. SHE reaches for them before I get the chance to take them from the stewards. One of her all-time favorite things to carry is her treat bag! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow needs to carry something at all times. It amazes me how soft a mouth he has, but something always needs to be in it. I can't tell you how many shoes I find outside. He doesn't chew them. If he can't find a ball or a toy to pick up and carry, then he picks up a shoe that hasn't been put away!

H...I know what you mean. We always say we should have named Shadow, Hanes! Can't tell you how many times he has walked around with a pair of boxers in his mouth. And balled up socks? They're as good as a tennis ball!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Door check here , also.. lol They always want to bring the stuffed toys out. I don't mind as long as the grass is dry. I let them take out squeaky balls, too. That and giant teddys are Rusty's favs. Penny will take anything she finds.. but usually will take her squirrel she uses still as a pacifier. They want to carry pine cones and sticks in. 
On walks they will carry water bottles if I let them. I have to be careful with sticks.. too long and I am tripped when they " kill it ". Rusty will carry a worn sock in his mouth untill it is gross, then hide it in his crate. Penny will eat anything Rusty hides in his crate. They both MUST greet people at the door with " gifts " of some sort. If nothing is close by they will even snag a dish towel or pot holder. Once a friend of mine was given a bunch of bananas from Rusty! :doh:


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

socks are big in our house.I just need to teach Honey bring them to laundry room.May be i will stop missing bunch of them.
When we come home she gets so excited whatever she sees first she 'll grab it(shoes,toys,hats-anything that kids left on the floor).And here we go wiggly butt and bunch of roo-roos.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn is ball obsessed and regularly carries three (stacked one atop the other....the dog's got a snake's jaw, I swear), but he must carry around a woobie and gurgle with it before we leave for a walk. It must be dropped before the door is opened, and the tennis ball(s) he finds daily on our walks must be dropped outside when we return.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

> Originally Posted by *hgatesy*
> _As soon as we get home Camden grabs a "hello toy" (whatever is close) and parades around. Park does this when he's really excited... if we've been gone for awhile or when we have company over. We have a no taking your shoes off or laying your bags down right inside the door policy when friends or family come to visit, because things disappear.
> 
> Our new foster Jake likes to not only carry stuff around... but he's a huge thief! I was in the shower the other night and had placed all my clothes on the counter in the bathroom. When I got out, EVERYTHING was missing! I had left the back door open and mysteriously found all my clothes strewn across the yard! Except of course for the undies... Mr. Jake (who I'm assuming was guilty) was parading around with those things all happy with himself.... little turd!!_
> Pictures.Pictures!!!!!Where is the pictires?


Actually Andy said I'm taking a picture of this and I wouldn't let him... I didn't want anyone to see my ugly granny panties hanging from his mouth!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow always brings a toy to me when I get home. A different one everyday but she must have something in her mouth to greet me!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Roadkill??!??? We have a record crop of squirrels this year and unfortunately some are losing the game of running in front of the car. We have a ton of dried out flattened carcasses on the streets now. I counted 4 yesterday morning. Every once in a while Toby will get one in his mouth before I can stop him and it is impossible to get him to release it. One morning he picked one up in the dark and when we got to an area with feral cats a momma cat came racing up to us and literally snarled and grabbed it out of Toby's mouth! We were both freaked out by it! Toby was shaken, but okay!
> 
> The other thing Toby carries is a tennis ball. He takes one to bed with him. He has an uncanny knack of finding abandoned tennis balls on the streets during our walks!


 
Oh too funny... of course Toby was shaken.... He had just been mugged... robbed of his treasure.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

rosemary said:


> my golden when we moved house made an absolute pest of himself running upand down stairs with a plastic bin lid which he had dug out of the bin if he could get under ours and the removals men feet he did but bless him he thought he was being helpful frustrating but funny lol particualy as when we had finished filling the van he suddenly realised that this blasted bin lid wasnt coming too he put his two front paws on the tailgate and put it on the lorry himself took me weeks to get rid of the flipping thing every time i binned it he fished it out again grrrrrrrrr


And this whole episode... well it was a video moment wasn't it. thanks for the laughter.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady carries whatever he can find - mostly socks! He will even pull the socks off my kids feet. I used to think that it was the smell he liked on the socks, but he has pulled brand new socks out of shopping bags, and left the other clothes alone.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy primarily grabs anything in sight when she gets real excited! Usually, when someone comes into the house she will grab a shoe and greet them with it in her mouth (we kick our shoes off at the door, but she will carry them elsewhere and drop them). She never chews on things, except "her" socks (the ones with a knot), and occasionally she will pick up one of ours (without a knot).

.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie likes balls and stuff toys... Maggie likes frisbee's and her jolly ball....Abbie whatever the other dogs has and she can steal to make them chase her... Cruiser ..... anything that isnt nailed down... his favorite are bricks.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley doesn't carry anything! Once in a great while he'll grab one of his stuffed toys if he's really excited, but mostly he just likes to have one of my hands in his mouth.

Now Cooper would carry anything and everything he could get his mouth on! And he absolutely had to greet you at the door with a stuffed toy in his mouth. He'd even insist on carrying one into the vet's with us which never failed to cause everyone in the place to completely melt!


----------

